# Wtf is this? Uber periodically shows me this notification about UberPro and to check my ratings



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It says "Review your customer ratings"

I'm not even an Uber Professional so why is it saying I'm Uber Pro? And I also have a 4.94 rating. If by "Pro" Uber means "Prostitute" then that makes sense as Uber has lately been raping my earnings and giving me far away pings and long drives for way less than I used to earn.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, that irks me a little every time I see it, it's just passive aggressive crap to keep new or dumb drivers in line. I have talked to a few who think that they are losing something if they don't have Pro status. Me, I'm happily blue, with enough points to be diamond but there's no way my AR will ever be above 60% or my CR below 8%.


----------

